# Sage bambino plus milk wand



## paola (Nov 1, 2019)

we have a Sage Bambino - bought about 8 weeks ago - everything was working fine, but now the milk wand appears to have lost the ability to stop heating/frothing. We have cleaned it, purged of hot water, but it still has this issue where it can't stop the heating/frothing process. I have even lowered the temp and the froth capacity but this has not sorted it.

I have called Sage and they have no clue, suggested sorting out a replacement (this will be the second machine as hte first one wouldn't even start - so as you can imagine I am losing faith in this brand/machine rapidly)

Anyone else come across this issue?


----------



## idekov (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi Paola, I have Sage Bambino for 12 weeks now. I use it for late or cappuccino almost every day. I have noticed, that it's not consistent on the temperature - means sometimes it takes more time to stop and the milk then is overheated. I usually just move the jug over the sensor with few circular moves during the process and then it stops at normal temp. Make sure the jug is over the sensor.

When you say it can't stop - is it literally not stopping and you have to stop it manually or it just takes more time to stop?

If it doesn't stop at all it looks like sensor fault, but then it's strange that Sage did not introduced an error lights for this fault scenario or a timeout stop.

Otherwise I'm happy with the automatic milk frothing of Bambino, but If I had a chance I would return the appliance and buy a machine based on budget and recommendations from the forum.

Good luck!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Could the steam switch that you put the jug on be slightly damp/wet? I noticed it says that it had to be dry to be used.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idekov (Aug 21, 2019)

In my case it's almost always wet. For heat exchange I believe it's better to be wet or should not matter that much. I have noticed that because the milk in the jug is from the fridge, when you put the milk in the jug short after the jug is wet because of condense.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Well if Sage say it should be dry I wonder why.

John

-


----------



## LizzieBB (Jan 29, 2021)

I had this exact issue with poor quality froth after a few months of use. I recently contacted Sage who advised me to do a few consecutive descaling cycles and it worked. Perfect froth again! I was a bit of a cheapskate and reused the same descaling solution on the consecutive cycles because I figured it still contains the descaler but needs more opportunity to come into contact with the limescale. Very happy customer.


----------

